# which truck is the best????



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

1. Chevrolet Silverado

2. Ford F-series

3. Dodge Ram

4. Toyota Tundra


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

I only had a Dodge Ram and it was a great truck but it was a gas hog!!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

I belong to a ford and chevy family, but Im gonna get the toyota


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I like Chevys a lot I want a 2500 with a 6 speed. Shortbed, Black, Extended Cab 4 Door but the gas would be killer so for now I got a S-10 ZR2 with a 5 speed black extended cab it gets better gas mileage but if gas keeps going up I wont be able to keep up.

The new Toyota sure looks nice though


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

'06 Dodge Ram witha Hemi plus .... passes most things, except gas stations.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

*Ford!!!!!*

Truely a ford fan. After that Dodge, after that a bike. At my lunch table this is the discustion everyday at lunch. Wait one minute, that would be breakfast, lunch, between classes, end of the day, supper, before bed, EVERYDAY. Get the point. My friends are huge TRUCK fans. Hey thats me to... lol its a great life..... :rock:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

country girl said:


> Truely a ford fan. After that Dodge, after that a bike. At my lunch table this is the discustion everyday at lunch. Wait one minute, that would be breakfast, lunch, between classes, end of the day, supper, before bed, EVERYDAY. Get the point. My friends are huge TRUCK fans. Hey thats me to... lol its a great life..... :rock:


honestly we have the truck arguements everyday at school! Me personaly, im a big Chevy fan. ummm....... they make the longest lasting trucks on the road. not to mention most "powerful". Also the z71 off roading package is the best stock off-roading package that is offerd in the truck world today! And plus they just came out with the " most powerful heavy-duty truck on the planet" now that is something to brag about!


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Kaibab-hunter74
Nice, but, alls your telling me is "sayings". lets see, Best selling diesel engine in its class: Power Stroke, (Agian). Ford has the strongest frame. "Built Ford Tough" When comparing chevy to a dodge or ford there front end tork is very low, On cheveys the front end compasity is, like what 1000lbs. Ford and Dodge like in the 2000 lbs rang. How can u plow snow with that. (wait your in arizona) OK then how about a brush gard then. What about the new F-650 put that up against your "most powerful heavy-duty truck on the planet" and we'll see what happens... Very nice huh??? 
Later, man
(sorry but you know how truck debates go.... U can't not back down)


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yea yea yea... keep talkin now! what i would like you to do is plz go to this URL im about to post and watch the video. And then you can explain to me why Chevy is better thanks! http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/Comparos/articleId=115662


secondly: your arguement is really stupid and unfare. your saying you want a f650 vs a Chevy 3500hd....thats not fare is it? you have to do it by class. one ton vs one ton, or whatever. also.. i want you to go and look at the tow ratings and hauling capacities and explain to me why chevys are much better. and what else is said, is that my 1500hd puts out more hp than a ford f350.... haha thats sad .....tisk tisk!

thirdly: chevy doest need to waste all their power on pushing snow........ they are used for heavy duty work. such as towing trucks and so on..... made for pulling fords off the highway when broke down. and dont bring dodge into this...its worst than ford. also, a chevy 5500 can out pull a f650.... thought id let u know. Fords off roading pakages suck.... no suspension what so ever.... they are way to stiff! its a horrible ride with those. and explaine to me why chevy has alot better gas milage........ yea u cant explain much of anything to me. OH AND DONT TELL ME TO STOP USEING SAYINGS... WHEN U ARE USEING THE MOST RIDICULOUS SLOGANS IN THE WORLD....... BUILT FORD TOUGH! HAHAHA OMG... MY ONLY ADVISE TO U IS "GET A CHEVY MY FRIEND"


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

F-150 four door...formal enough to drive in the city yet saying i wanna party at the same time hahah i love mine. its my baby


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

country girl said:


> Hey Kaibab-hunter74
> Nice, but, alls your telling me is "sayings". lets see, Best selling diesel engine in its class: Power Stroke, (Agian). Ford has the strongest frame. "Built Ford Tough" When comparing chevy to a dodge or ford there front end tork is very low, On cheveys the front end compasity is, like what 1000lbs. Ford and Dodge like in the 2000 lbs rang. How can u plow snow with that. (wait your in arizona) OK then how about a brush gard then. What about the new F-650 put that up against your "most powerful heavy-duty truck on the planet" and we'll see what happens... Very nice huh???
> Later, man
> (sorry but you know how truck debates go.... U can't not back down)



oh and by the way....... Arizona has alot of snow!!!!! not to mention ten times better hunting than michigan!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Man in Michigan they have little deer even compared to down here just look at the deer takin of Nuges place. I like Nuge but he has little deer. If you want power the only manufacture to make a 327 with 500 horses is chevy in the 327 double hump head. That is a car and Midsize truck engine so beat that


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

well, watched your video. Doesn't prove much. Lets see them all head to head. And know why they had to use 81% of towing compastiy? Cause Chevy couldn't pull as much as ford. Look at actually what each pulled. With the 81% Ford Pulled more! And lets give points for wether u feel the shifting or not, how comfy your seats are and the price. Hmm, that doesn't sound like much of a towing comp. Ow, and ford being able to tow more means they have a stronger frame. Hence "built ford tough". And you said chevy came out with "most powerfull heavy-duty truck on the planet" well u never said nothing about the 3500 in there. With the off roading package, may be stiff but you don't need them. Lets take one as it is and run it through some of the stuff around here. Fords supension is great without a off roading package. Well i guess Its a good thing i dont live in Michigan and don't drive a chevy.


----------



## Tomarri (Dec 6, 2005)

F350 super duty Triton -10


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

up


country girl said:


> Hey Kaibab-hunter74
> Nice, but, alls your telling me is "sayings". lets see, Best selling diesel engine in its class: Power Stroke, (Agian). Ford has the strongest frame. "Built Ford Tough" When comparing chevy to a dodge or ford there front end tork is very low, On cheveys the front end compasity is, like what 1000lbs. Ford and Dodge like in the 2000 lbs rang. How can u plow snow with that. (wait your in arizona) OK then how about a brush gard then. What about the new F-650 put that up against your "most powerful heavy-duty truck on the planet" and we'll see what happens... Very nice huh???
> Later, man
> (sorry but you know how truck debates go.... U can't not back down)


I am going to have to take sides with her i am truely built ford tough kinda guy and i give fords:thumbs_up :thumbs_up and chevys :thumbs_do :thumbs_do sorry man but i hate the truth too


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*to the bb's above*

quit crying because the pos ford could not stand up to the chevy. And once again you are wrong. you need to do ur homework!!! chevy out pulls and hauls ford in every class. hence the "undisputed king of towing and hauling"

and yes chevy did come out with the most powerful heavy duty truck in the world! thanks


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

amen


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

just stay away from the blue oval get a chevy or dodge.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> quit crying because the pos ford could not stand up to the chevy. And once again you are wrong. you need to do ur homework!!! chevy out pulls and hauls ford in every class. hence the "undisputed king of towing and hauling"
> 
> and yes chevy did come out with the most powerful heavy duty truck in the world! thanks


No. Go to that web site and look and the towing explination. There it explanes the "81%" thing and there is says, that chevey added 2,400 lbs to get to that % and ford added 3,700 lbs. Meaning in that test FORD pulled more weight.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> Man in Michigan they have little deer even compared to down here just look at the deer takin of Nuges place. I like Nuge but he has little deer.


We have little bodied deer, or deer with little racks???? I hate to tell you that the further North you are, the larger the body on whitetail deer.... The bigger body makes the rack look smaller.... I have friends that go South to deer hunt every year.... a 100 pounder is a big one down there... The average deer that they see is about the size of our button bucks....


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

it does not say that.........plz go to chevy or ford.com and go to the compare vehical option. i dont know if ford.com has it or not but chevrolet.com has it. either way, do that and compare whatever ford superduty 1 tone you want, to the 07 chevy 3500hd.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

chevy or jeep


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

im happy with my nissan xterra


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

Man my Dads 2003 Ford F-250 Super Duty Diesel just pulled a chevy 3500hd out of the ditch this past weekend. We also gave a older Silverado a jump in the parking lot and had to tow his friends 05 Silverado back to his house after it broke down. I also pulled an S-10 out some snow with my quad and then the snowmobile he was trying to get out when he got stuck. And this was all within the last 2 weeks. I don't know what these chevy drivers would do with out us!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

We have a Chevy and a ford
The Chevy is on it's 2nd motor and 2nd transmission and 2nd heater-core
The Ford is 3 years older we had to change the ball joints once 
I like the FORD
My mechanic LOVES our Chevy


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

TWM_99 said:


> Man my Dads 2003 Ford F-250 Super Duty Diesel just pulled a chevy 3500hd out of the ditch this past weekend. We also gave a older Silverado a jump in the parking lot and had to tow his friends 05 Silverado back to his house after it broke down. I also pulled an S-10 out some snow with my quad and then the snowmobile he was trying to get out when he got stuck. And this was all within the last 2 weeks. I don't know what these chevy drivers would do with out us!



i wouldnt be suprised if you had to pull a 1 ton truck out of a ditch! they're are not made for off roading............ also why are all the heavy duty pulling trucks, such as tow trucks, boat pullers..... any heavy pulling! all Chevys? that might ring a bell


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*chevy*

that is the most powerful heavy duty on the planet.......... proven! weather u like it or not.... sorry ford boys!

fords are tough but u take one of the ford 1 tons vs a chevy 3500hd, its going to get spanked


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

These 2008 Super Dutys will spank a chevy 3500hd


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> i wouldnt be suprised if you had to pull a 1 ton truck out of a ditch! they're are not made for off roading............ also why are all the heavy duty pulling trucks, such as tow trucks, boat pullers..... any heavy pulling! all Chevys? that might ring a bell


Not made for offroading? What do you think 4x4 is for? You Chevy people don't know how to use your trucks!(jk)


----------



## Freedomrules3 (Feb 27, 2007)

A real simple way to find out is look in your classified ads. 400 fords for sale and 25 chevys . you dont sell a truck that you like :wink:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I use to be an auto tech for Ford for a few years then went to a Chevy Dealer before I joined the Army..now I drive a Dodge :wink: 
IMHO, Fords are affordable (specially since they are broke), Chevys are reliable but expensive, but pound for pound and MPG per MPG my Dodge Ram 1500 (not stock:wink: ) will pull a camper, ATV, boat, or what not better than my 2500 Chevy or Ford anyday.......


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

Freedomrules3 said:


> A real simple way to find out is look in your classified ads. 400 fords for sale and 25 chevys . you dont sell a truck that you like :wink:


or maybe they are upgrading to a new 06,07,08 Ford? or maybe gas is just getting to expensive for them


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

TWM_99 said:


> Not made for offroading? What do you think 4x4 is for? You Chevy people don't know how to use your trucks!(jk)



4x4, yes is four wheel drive. but if u are stupid enough to take a 1 ton dually off roading, you should be shot! and the picture that u posted.......... haha thats not off roading!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

these next two pic demonsrate a dually haveing some fun in the mud......... AND TRUE PULLING POWER!!!!!!!


----------



## cajunsticker (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a f150. It's been a great truck and I prefer to buy American. Unfortunatly for all US manufactorers, Toyota will soon be #1. The new Tundra 1/2 ton should be called 5/8 ton. Toyota is more responsive to the market. When the 2008 or 09 tundra comes out with the diesel, they will absolutely dominate. I hate to see it. Especially when Ford has a production line diesel that they sell in most other countries. In Brasil you can buy a Ford Ranger with a 3.0 diesel. Why not here?

My .02


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

ford is ok but to chevy . ford sucks!!!!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

rage1 said:


> ford is ok but to chevy . ford sucks!!!!


you need to vote!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I really like Fords but the Chevy got the cool look!!! It would be between em both!


----------



## jpott62 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Ford Chevy Dodge*

I'm a diesel truck tech. I work on all three. None of them Made their own diesel engine. Chevy used to make their own diesels but the 6.2 and 6.5 weren't exactly power houses. Good mileage decent power and that was it. Dodge and Ford did it right from the begining going to companies that built heavy duty diesel engines. Nothing better than dropping in an engine designed for medium duty trucks into light duty pickups. I own an 84 GMC 3/4ton with a 6.2L. Alot of work and some money I have a turbocharged 6.2 with an after cooler that makes 345 horsepower at the rear wheels. It used to out pull my friends powerstroke till I put two programmers on it a 5 inch exhaust and an ATS turbo LOL. The trucks I work on the least though are the dodge cummins. Although the bosch VP44 injection pump on the 24 valve engines suck. But everyone has their own opinion on trucks.


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> 4x4, yes is four wheel drive. but if u are stupid enough to take a 1 ton dually off roading, you should be shot! and the picture that u posted.......... haha thats not off roading!


Did I say it was a pic of offroading? And I would take a 1 ton dually offroading................................after I lift it and get me some big ole tires!!!!


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you TWN 99. Nice pics. Everything u said... wounderfull. What more to be say...... FORD PROUD


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

u think the pics of those fords are cool check out these


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Gmc*

They only do one thing and that is trucks they got to get it right. All of mine have been great. About to get a new one pretty soon.

Keith


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

those pictures just look freakin stupid! imagine the crappy gas milage they get.


----------



## fredbear7492 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Ford*

Fastest On Racing Day


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

fredbear7492 said:


> Fastest On Racing Day


Also 
Found
On
Road
Dead 
And 
Fix 
Or 
Repair
Daily


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I love my Ram. :wink:


----------



## SongDog76 (Feb 16, 2007)

Only the first one is a truck:wink: , never heard of the other three. 
On my second Chevy Blazer, put over 300,000 on my '85 before it died.(Spun Main) Currently have 150,000 on the '99, Original Motor and Tranny. Have replaced the water pump, fuel pump, and both front wheel bearings.

Did I mention I deliver the mail with it 6 days a week? 330 + stops a day. It's murder on transmissions.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

dodge


----------

